# Lyft Driver Destination Feature



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

I just notice Lyft has a driver destination feature.

Has anybody used it before?
How does it work exactly?


----------



## timdorr (Sep 6, 2015)

You can use it 3 times a day and it doesn't count towards your power driver bonus. When you turn it on, you enter your destination and they will only show you rides along your route going in the same general direction. You will still go off your normal route, but not by any extreme.


----------



## NJ_PATS FAN (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi timdorr, is this driver destination feature region-specific? I don't see an option for me to enter a driver destination when I turn on my Lyft in driver mode. I am in New Jersey. Can you share a screen shot?


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm sure it's region specific, Lyft is test marketing it in various cities. It's not here in Indy, but I did notice an "upgrade", I can hit the "steering wheel" while I'm on a ride, and it will turn itself to passenger mode upon reaching destination. That way, if you're dropping off your last passenger before a break, or for the day, you won't get pinged and have to choose between wasting a cancel and picking up "one more".

It's so slow lately, too many damn cars to choose from - When I turn driver mode off and see all the cars surrounding me... might as well leave it on and get the hours accumulated to 50.


----------



## timdorr (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm pretty sure you need Lyft Line in your city for it to work. It runs on the same basic idea.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

Yeah you gotta be in a market that offers Lyft Line.

Once you enable Drive Mode. Click the down arrow and you should see an option for it.

I put in the local airport address just to show what it looks like.

I'm guessing with Lyft not being as busy as Uber you won't get rides a lot while using this feature.


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes, it uses Lyft Line. Since hardly anyone uses Lyft Line in my area, I have never once received a ping when using the Destination Filter. Apparently everyone goes *to* LA from Long Beach and Orange County, but they never leave.


----------



## Zenman (Nov 5, 2015)

I've tried it three times in SF. After 15 or 20 minutes of waiting I would give up each time.


----------



## Gretzky (Aug 1, 2015)

I've used it many times (heading home), and almost always put LAX in as my destination... I have yet to be paired


----------



## Mark Campagna (Oct 12, 2015)

JuanMoreTime said:


> Yes, it uses Lyft Line. Since hardly anyone uses Lyft Line in my area, I have never once received a ping when using the Destination Filter. Apparently everyone goes *to* LA from Long Beach and Orange County, but they never leave.


Hotel California ? (Pun intended)


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

This thing has never worked 

It's bs

And when in certain parts of the city you can't even use the function 

Lyft matching algorithm is way inferior to Uber pool matching 

I wish it would work


----------

